
Masquerade: A Postgres Proxy to Mask Data in Realtime - craigkerstiens
https://www.tonic.ai/post/masquerade-a-postgres-proxy/
======
akamor
I'm one of the creators of Masquerade. It's open sourced and you can check it
out here:

[https://github.com/TonicAI/masquerade](https://github.com/TonicAI/masquerade)

